# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy cắt CNC 1 ray

## Máy cắt CNC

Hiện nay, máy cắt CNC (hay còn gọi là máy cắt tự động) đang được các anh em có khí hoặc các nhà máy hoạt động trong lĩnh vực công nghiệp năng sử dụng phổ biến. 

Một trong những mẫu máy cắt đang được các anh em cơ khí sử dụng nhiều nhất hiện nay đó là máy cắt CNC Plasma 1 ray. 

Ưu điểm của mẫu máy cắt này là: 

- Nhỏ gọn.
- Dễ vận hành.
- Chi phí đầu tư thấp, phù hợp với túi tiền của các tư nhân.

Dưới đây là một số hình ảnh của các mẫu máy cắt CNC 1 ray:




Liên hệ: 0986 968 695 để được hiểu hơn về các mẫu máy cắt này. 
Xin cảm ơn!!!

----------

